# Never Let Your Girlfriend Loose With a Pressure Washer!!!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Because, just when you think all is going well...










She'll turn on you!!!




























This attack was unprovoked! :doublesho:doublesho

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

(PS - Gordon, Allie and myself have been working on some more detailing videos for SRP application, wash technique, DA and rotary sets - all to go up over the next few days  )


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lol! Brilliant.


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

had it many of time!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha you asked for that dave.. bent over infront of someone with a pressure washer...


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Way to go Allie, gotta say you 2 look really happy together and it`s so nice to see.sorry Allie but i still think you`re a strumpet lol


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope you got her back with that soggy washmitt 

I think, in Allie's defence, you probably were asking for it, shakin' yo' ass in such a fashion.

Made me lol on a dull Friday afternoon :thumb: thanks.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

this is the reason i will never put a pressure washer or snowfoam in my GF's hands anymore the last time i came back like casper (drenched in SF) :lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

You should know better to turn your back on a girl with a pressure washer in her hand.

Get her back with the old... :buffer: splatter with a pad loaded with polish and a Meguiars Triple Duty Brush.

It serves you right for pretending the sun is out in GLASGOW (corrected from Dundee for accuracy)!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

those pics are in glasgow.. but still its not sunny either lol.. they are outside gordons unit at cambuslang..

and better than the polish.. wash the pad.. running under water.. or better still a wool, dont wring it out.. put it back on the rotary and spin at full speed...

i _might_ have soaked myself once doing this with a wool pad.........................
:lol:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Least it wasnt on the snow foam


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dave,

she was only testing the water repellency of your jumper :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

paulmc08 said:


> Dave,
> 
> she was only testing the water repellency of your jumper :lol:


btw.. Gtechniq I1 works great for this lol..

done a hoody of mine.. went out in the rain and just stood there watching the beading... but my trousers were SOAKING :lol: should have done them too..

then had some fun at work.. running it under the tap freaking my mate out :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> btw.. Gtechniq I1 works great for this lol..
> 
> done a hoody of mine.. went out in the rain and just stood there watching the beading... but my trousers were SOAKING :lol: should have done them too..
> 
> then had some fun at work.. running it under the tap freaking my mate out :lol:


you really have far to much time i have just had a thought though which is far more interesting doubt my GF would agree to this test though


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> you really have far to much time i have just had a thought though which is far more interesting doubt my GF would agree to this test though


Surely it`s got to be worth a try.....and don`t forget pictures:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is it a wet tshirt test ninja :lol: 50 50... one side with i1.. one with nothing :lol;

would suggest it to dave.. but knowing our luck he'd be the one in the wet tshirt :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm...i believe i would get beaten up so no i am not stupid enough. :lol:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

:lol::lol: i sense someone has got a little thing for Abiie....did I say a little thing....I do hope you don`t take that the wrong way:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i think thats you geoff... scaring the poor lass away with your cries of "strumpet" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> lol i think thats you geoff... scaring the poor lass away with your cries of "strumpet" :lol: :lol: :lol:


i agree oddly enough agreeing with you OMFG *run for the hills* :doublesho


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Ninja you have severely disappointed me...........you know who ya mates are on here lol......besides she thought it was kinda funny (i hope) but i haven`t hoped for her to be in a wet t-shirt phot shoot or undo her bra unlike some I could mention :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh man the pressure on that could get in your blood stream...
Was your good lady trying to say something about Hygiene???:lol:
People used to pay for that service in victorian times....:lol:
Mind you sometimes they got staked by the ice that shot out of it....:wall:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Ninja you have severely disappointed me...........you know who ya mates are on here lol......besides she thought it was kinda funny (i hope) but i haven`t hoped for her to be in a wet t-shirt phot shoot or undo her bra unlike some I could mention :lol:


miaw :lol:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> miaw :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the equivalent of a nice day out to the sea side, bowling, zoo for us detailers? An hour together at the car wash 

haha jk, hope you got her back


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't see the problem here Dave... you obviously deserved it...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you agitate her and leave her to dwell?

Normally they get like that after a while


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol: at this thread! I go out for a curry and a few beers, and I come home to suggestions of a wet T-shirt combination! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Last time I gave the gf a shot of my PW she pointed it at my feet and said 'dance' :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> :lol::lol::lol: at this thread! I go out for a curry and a few beers, and I come home to suggestions of a *wet T-shirt combination!* :lol::lol::lol:


i think someones had more than a few beers... 
a wet tshirt combination dave :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol ,,hope you got revenge.....my mates 18 month old kid thought it was funny to turn the hose on me the other day too when we were washing the car..little sod,,though when he properly soaked himself with the same hose ,i stood there pointing and laughing like the bully from the simpsons..HA HA


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Lloydy said:


> Did you agitate her and leave her to dwell?
> 
> Normally they get like that after a while


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I wouldn't mind agitating her too, nudge, nudge, wink, wink  :lol:

Really nice to see two young people smilling, made me smile too. :thumb:

A feel good post :thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Especially the last one of Allie...they certainly are a great couple together imo, but that last pic really made me say "ah bless her":thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Especially the last one of Allie...they certainly are a great couple together imo, but that last pic really made me say "ah bless her":thumb:


We are all old softies at heart mate :thumb:

A female smiling is one of the most beautiful things in the world :thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> This attack was unprovoked!


Im not sure about that ^^ that polo neck jumper is provoking me!


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> We are all old softies at heart mate :thumb:
> 
> A female smiling is one of the most beautiful things in the world :thumb:


Never a truer word spoke fella:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

You didnt post the pictures prior, the ones where you blew holes in the back of her top


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> You didnt post the pictures prior, the ones where you blew holes in the back of her top


Dont worry she wears the snow foam lance in the relationship


----------



## AllieCB (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not really sure how to respond to this thread...

He asked for it. 

Also, Wet t-shirt contest sounds fun. People who suggested that my bra be unhooked can be models for one product, David can model another and mr 'Strumpet' can be our control. 

As before, I get the pressure washer. :devil:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

That`s so unfair, I think in this world of sex equality....no I`m going to leave that comment right there lol.....always tempting to to soak people anyway:thumb:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice..lol

Made me smile..I wish stuff like that happend in my relationship.

Thanks for sharing that mate, hope you got her back ;-)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

AllieCB said:


> I'm not really sure how to respond to this thread...
> 
> He asked for it.
> 
> ...


Blame Craig! he made me do it!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats on the new girlfriend mate.

I must have been under a rock for a while Dave didn't know you had pulled that out the bag :thumb:

Dave


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Blame Craig! he made me do it!


yes.. but im the only one who isn't getting pressure washed lol...
funny thing is... im the closest :lol:
well apart from dave..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> That`s so unfair, I think in this world of sex equality....no I`m going to leave that comment right there lol.....always tempting to to soak people anyway:thumb:


Geoff, you're up for soaking first...










:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

uh oh... and she has snowfoam :lol::lol::lol:

you lot are in troubbbbllllleee.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Hold up who mentioned undoing Allies bra, certainly not me, and wtf SNOW FOAM............not sure Ninja really deserves that :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it was ninja who suggested the bra..

and both of you are getting snow foamed..:lol:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

And the wee little chef gets let off.........now I think i might have to remind you of what you said yourself young Craig.......snowfoam for Ninja and me...TARDIS for you:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol but im scottish.. the americans like us scottish people.. not you english lot


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Now who said I`m English lol, I`ll have you know I`m a professional Kosovan car washer.besdies they only like your dress sense (the Kilt)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the kilt... cracking attire...

ever seen the Micheal McIntyre's joke about the kilt?




warning.. swearing.(but it was shown on the bbc.. so can't be too unacceptable)

its a bit off topic.. but i think allie will enjoy learning how the kilt was invented.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It was Gordon who gave Allie the snowfoam... We're *all* in trouble! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not me.. she forgot about me SHHH... she might not notice... SHHHH..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The kilt is a winner - I wore mine on the plane to America last time I flew over, went down exceptionally well  ... Allie's fast asleep just now, but I'm sure she'll appreciate that video


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> And the wee little chef gets let off.........now I think i might have to remind you of what you said yourself young Craig.......snowfoam for Ninja and me...TARDIS for you:lol::lol::lol:


i think craig need Wolfs Decon :lol: get rid of all that weirdo iron he has :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> it was ninja who suggested the bra..
> 
> and both of you are getting snow foamed..:lol:







i did not say anything of the sort :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> It was Gordon who gave Allie the snowfoam... We're *all* in trouble! :lol::lol::lol:


all in line lads :lol: :devil:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

:lol: excellent :lol: cant beat a bit of fun cleaning your car


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

hahaha!!


----------



## AllieCB (Jun 19, 2011)

Ha ha ha. Fear not Craig, I'm sure there's some exciting product you can test.  

I do indeed like Kilts, but Dave is Scottish and, as this thread proves, that hasn't stopped me before. 

Anything is better than american national dress. There's only so much one can do with jeans and a T-shirt at a formal occasion.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Just had an image of Dave in a kilt and Allie with the PW..........oh God I`m sick:wall:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Just had an image of Dave in a kilt and Allie with the PW..........oh God I`m sick:wall:


now youve got me thinking, *MAKE FOAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:doublesho

Would you like me to put on my Rubber Batman costume on instead? :doublesho


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Geoff, you're up for soaking first...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Dave, Maybe you could make a 'free' soaking from your lovely gf part of all your training courses! :lol:

:thumb:
Clive.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL surprise attacks are always the best!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Rabbit punch incoming


----------

